# Telefonica IPs in Anti-Spam-Liste



## Counselor (27 April 2004)

Teltarif berichtet, dass AHBL nahezu alle IP Adressen von Telefonica in die Anti-Spam-Liste aufgenommen habe. Telefonica kümmere sich nicht genügend um Missbrauch durch Spammer

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw18/s13539.html


----------



## DocSnyder (29 April 2004)

Dort gehört dieser extrem merkbefreite ISP auch hin. Von deren Netz bekomme ich täglich zig Wurm- und Spam-Zustellversuche. Einige Spammer sind sogar so frech, ihre Angebote direkt hinter einem Telefonica-Dialup zu hosten. Wer von deren Netzen Mail annimmt, ist wirklich selbst schuld.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------

